# Flourish and Flourish Excel



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi All. 

I have a very lightly planted, low-light tank right now. It's 5 gallons, cycled, and has 2 new java ferns and 1 new anubias. Both are relatively small. I have a small bottle of Flourish, but was wondering if I also need Flourish Excel for CO2? I've read mixed reviews on the latter and don't want to harm my betta. TIA.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Adding CO2 to my tank has helped more than I thought it would. Big difference for the positive in my case with the plants, no issue with the fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Excel is really not needed in a low-tech, low-light tank. It won't hurt your Betta but can be harmful to inverts (especially Crays and shrimp) when used at full dose.

Seachem advises it will melt definitely melt Anacharis. It has been reported to have detrimental effect on mosses, Vals and Crypts. And it only has a half life of 11-12 hours which is why daily application is recommended. And it is not the same as injected C02.

If you're going to use it, I would recommend starting out slow and building to a full dose. I used it per directions (first dose is double) and while it knocked out hair algae, I also lost or had damage to several other plants.

However, lots of people report good results so it's really up to you.


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks all. I read a bit more and it seems that Excel is OK with the plants I have. I'll give it a try and see what happens. I'll start slow.


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think you really need excel in a low light tank especially if it its lightly planted but I guess it would make your bottle of flourish comprehensive more useful though since the increased growth would mean an increased need for nutrients.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I use the flourish line: flourish, excel, potassium, phosphorus, and iron. Every tank has different plants/plant mass and gets different amounts of each liquid depending on its needs. Personally I'd say you do not need any form of fert for an anibias and Java fern based tank, they are extreay low tech/light/need plants. That said, they do grow faster with frets and co2, BUT it's not needed, a if you unbalance or over dose you are more likely to have algae problems. I've had no issue with the use of excel and even do a daily x3 dose on a tank that has dwarf shrimp (more sensitive than betta) fighting some pesky algae and have not had issues. I've also 3x dosed betta tanks in the past as I combated hair alage after raising the lights so as not to cause more... What existed did not want to go away.


----------



## bmnst4 (Nov 6, 2013)

*CO2, Excel, Other Ferts*

Hey all,

I just wanted to pick everyones brain to see what they think. My small ten gallon tank, consisting of only dwarf hair grass is showing great growth. I have compressed CO2, ample light, and NA Amazonia aqua soil. 

For the past month or so I have been playing with the EI method for my ferts. The DHG has been growing nicely, but so has the algae. I'm wondering if DHG is receiving most of its nutrients from the soil vs the water column? If so should I continue the EI dosing?

Just wanted to see what other folks though on the matter!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

If you have DHG, I recommend root fertilization. If you have excess nutrients in the water column, Your algae problem may be inevitable. 

What does compressed CO2 refer to?


----------



## bmnst4 (Nov 6, 2013)

When I mentioned compressed CO2 I meant CO2 injections with a diffuser. I currently am doing some decent size water changes and a momentary black out to help wipe out the unwanted growth of algae. I have some ADA multi bottom and iron tabs. I might throw those in the the substrate and completely stop the EI dosing.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

That would be a good idea. hair grass doesn't really feed fromthe water column. How long have since you set up this tank with aquasoil?

I also noticed that you've revived a 3 month old thread. maybe you can start your own topic we can continue from there


----------



## bmnst4 (Nov 6, 2013)

I would love to start a thread but I actually don't know how!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh, it's super easy!

Visit this link for the planted betta tank forums:
http://www.bettafish.com/forumdisplay.php?f=147

then click on this button:








The rest should be pretty much self explanatory


----------



## bmnst4 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for the instructions! I'll take this conversation over that way!


----------

